
Affordable Audiophile Earphones - StephenWeigle
http://www.soundmagic.us/index.php/product-category/earphones/
======
gtvwill
Impedance levels across the devices are a bit weird I feel like my phone would
struggle to drive them. I'll probably stick to kz-ed2's they cost 10 bucks
with great response across all ranges. I have friends who master/produce a
variety of music ranging from rock and hip hop to 150bpm psytrance and the
kz's are well received by them.

~~~
herbst
Get a mp3 player. Seriously if you love music in best quality most phones are
shit anyway

